# 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung



## Herr-Vorragend (9. Juni 2011)

*4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Brauche 4 neue Lüfter und nun eine kurze Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung:

System: 2 x 140 mm einsaugend Front, 2x 140mm absaugend Deckel, Corsair Hydro H50 Push & Pull Wakü mit 2x 120 mm Coolink PWM nach hinten raus absaugend. 4x140mm werden über Zalmann Lüftersteuerung geregelt.

System:
Phenom x4 965BE 3,2 Ghz, bei Videoumwandlung @ 4,0 Ghz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 5850 Xtreme

Anforderungen:
- Kein Ultra-Silent, aber angenehm Silent
- Die meiste Zeit werden die Lüfter bei circa 6 V, also 50% Leistung, laufen
- Nur beim Zocken oder Videoumwandlung werd ich die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, weil mir dann Lautstärke ziemlich egal ist.

Die Kandidaten: (Testwerte aus dem PCGH-Forum-TEST auf CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Armageddon, i7-920 @ 3 Ghz)

                                    ------------------------Temp. bei 100%       -----75%          ----50%------//----db bei 100%----         75%          -----50%

Prolimatech 14 Vortex: ------           38,75             ---------41,80         ---50,55  ----//-------25,60             -------18,60        ----14,30
Alpenföhn Föhn 140                ----------41,05--------             43,55         ----46,55 ----//------17,40             --------13,60----        11,20
Be Quiet! Sil. Wing 140            -------40,70             --------45,70         ----50,95 ----//------18,40--------             14,30        ----12,70
Noiseblocker Blacksilent           ------40,20 --------            43,20         ---49,20  ----//-------26,40 -------            17,20 ---       11,60
Enermax TB Silence --------- 46,55             ---------52,30          ---59,05  ----//-------22,50             -------17,40         ----13,90

Was würdets Ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Benutz doch deinen alten Thread von gestern weiter, wenn du noch unschlüssig bist!
Mehrfachthreads vom gleichen User zum gleichen Thema sind hier nicht gern gesehn und werden oftmals von Mods geschlossen .... nur mal als Info!

Ps.
Ich würd die "Prolimatech Vortex" nehmen


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Der Föhn soll gern mal ein Lagerschleifen oder -rattern haben. Der leiseste Lüfter bringt nichts wenn die Geräusche nervig sind...

[x] Silent Wings oder Black SilentPro

PS: Für was brauchst du 4 140er Gehäuselüfter, wenn die Abwärme der CPU eh gleich aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Föhn soll gern mal ein Lagerschleifen oder -rattern haben. Der leiseste Lüfter bringt nichts wenn die Geräusche nervig sind...
> 
> [x] Silent Wings oder Black SilentPro
> 
> PS: Für was brauchst du 4 140er Gehäuselüfter, wenn die Abwärme der CPU eh gleich aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird?


 
Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Das mit dem Lagerschleifen beim Föhn  hab ich jetzt schon so oft gelesen. Mist! Das Ding wäre echt ne  Alternative gewesen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur 4 Lüfter verbauen, weil Corsair für die Wakü empfiehlt die Lüfter einblasend zu montieren, da so die kalte Luft durch den Radiator gezogen wird (bringt angeblich 3-4 C). Find ich aber bescheuert, da ich mir so die warme Luft ins Gehäuse puste und zudem Staub von außen angesaugt wird und sich direkt in den Radiator setzt....der 3-4 C Vorteil dürfte schnell dahin sein. Also wollte ich lieber ein paar Lüfter ins Gehäuse, die zusammen schön leise sind und dennoch einen gewissen Luftumsatz bringen, damit der Radiator ausblasend die doch kühle und vor allem Staubfreie Luft aus dem Gehäuse anzieht.

Oder hab ich da nen Gedankenfehler ?



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Benutz doch deinen alten Thread von gestern weiter, wenn du noch unschlüssig bist!
> Mehrfachthreads vom gleichen User zum gleichen Thema sind hier nicht gern gesehn und werden oftmals von Mods geschlossen .... nur mal als Info!
> 
> Ps.
> Ich würd die "Prolimatech Vortex" nehmen



Ups, sorry.... einen Mehrfachthread wollte ich nicht eröffnen. Dachte  ich pack die Umfrage rein und stelle ein paar Kandidaten vor, zumal es in dem vorherigen Thread mehr um die Frage ging 120er oder 140er. War keine  Absicht mehrere Threads zu besitzen.

 Und das einzige, was mich am Prolimatech stört sind die vergleichsweise schlechten Werte bei 50%, da ich den Lüfter meist gedrosselt laufen lassen will.....und die Tatsache, dass den im Mom kein Mensch liefern kann  Und ganz besonders noch den mit den roten LEDs....ich finde die hätten was, zumal dabei die Löcher keine Stege habe und sich somit besser entkoppeln lassen

....mist ich will die Eierlegendewollmichsau.....ich merks  und am Besten auch noch für 0,99 €


----------



## butzler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Habe *Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm/1200RPM* verbaut und per Lüftersteuerung (siehe Sig.) geregelt.
Bin restlos zufrieden, sorgen auch bei unhörbaren 600 RPM für guten Durchzug. Mein Tip 
mad


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Habe *Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm/1200RPM* verbaut und per Lüftersteuerung (siehe Sig.) geregelt.
> Bin restlos zufrieden, sorgen auch bei unhörbaren 600 RPM für guten Durchzug. Mein Tip
> mad


 
Oben im Gehäusedeckel kann ich aber nur 140er montieren. Und die Scythe sind 140er mit 120er Bohrung....oder ?
Daher hab ich sie nicht in die Liste aufgenommen. Totaler Schroot von Scythe nicht alternativ den Lüfter mit 140er Bohrungen aufzulegen


----------



## butzler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Hab ich jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht, tut mir leid. Ist echt ein totaler Schrott. Aber gut sind die Dinger, wenn sie denn passen.
Also dann vote ich für die Prolima red vortex. .
mad


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Danke... für dein Votig 

naja die Idee von Scythe finde ich super, also 140er auf 120er Bohrung. Nur das die Leute mit 140er Bohrung vergessen werden ist nicht schön


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Also wenn du Geld hast und dann auch ausgeben willst, würde ich Be Quiet oder Noisblocker nehmen.

Wenn du aber sparen willst aber trotzdem gute Lüfter willst hol dir die Enermax TB Silence:
Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Die werd ich mir auch holen, 3x120mm und einen 140mm


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Dass eine Kompaktkühlung besser arbeitet, wenn sie kalte Luft von außen zieht ist klar, aber dann geht die Leistung auf Kosten von allen anderen Komponenten. Ich habe meine Radis auch ausblasend montiert, aber es sollte klar sein, dass du so noch näher an einem Luftkühler liegst, der deutlich weniger kostet. 

Du willst alle 4 Lüfter einblasen lassen? Was hast du für eine Graka?


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Ich würde das so lassen das die H50 die Luft aus dem Case bläst.
Weil wenn du die einsaugend machst, killst du den ganzen Airflow im System.
Und ich denke so schlecht werden die Temps von der CPU auch nich sein oder??


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Also wenn du Geld hast und dann auch ausgeben willst, würde ich Be Quiet oder Noisblocker nehmen.
> 
> Wenn du aber sparen willst aber trotzdem gute Lüfter willst hol dir die Enermax TB Silence:
> Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> ...



nein, ich habe im Mom eine schlechtere Belüftung. 965BE @ 4 Ghz / H50 mit 2x Coolink 120-P über PWM Push&Pull unter Prime95 Prozessor max 45 C

Ich glaub der TB ist keine echte alternative, da ich ne Lüftersteuerung habe, oder ?

------------------------Temp. bei 100%       -----75%          ----50%------//----db bei 100%----         75%          -----50%

Prolimatech 14 Vortex: ------           38,75             ---------41,80          ---50,55  ----//-------25,60             -------18,60         ----14,30
Enermax TB Silence --------- 46,55             ---------52,30          ---59,05  ----//-------22,50             -------17,40         ----13,90



Uter schrieb:


> Dass eine Kompaktkühlung besser arbeitet, wenn sie kalte Luft von außen zieht ist klar, aber dann geht die Leistung auf Kosten von allen anderen Komponenten. Ich habe meine Radis auch ausblasend montiert, aber es sollte klar sein, dass du so noch näher an einem Luftkühler liegst, der deutlich weniger kostet.
> 
> Du willst alle 4 Lüfter einblasen lassen? Was hast du für eine Graka?


 
Ne ich lasse 2 140er einblasen (Front) 2 140er absaugen (Deckel) und 120er Push&Pull Radi absaugend (Heck)


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Regeln kannst du ja immer noch, werden dann halt noch leiser.


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Und was für eine Graka hast du?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



Uter schrieb:


> Und was für eine Graka hast du?



Steht ganz oben..... Sapphire Radeon 5850 Xtreme....im Mom nicht übertaktet.

Ich habe im Mom eine schlechtere Belüftung. 965BE @ 4 Ghz / H50 mit 2x  Coolink 120-P über PWM Push&Pull unter Prime95 Prozessor max 45 C. Nur meine Belüftung mit Standartlüftern ist mir zu laut. Und wenn ich die schon wechsele, dann wollt ich mich informieren und nen guten Lautstärke / Leistung mix haben  Am wichtigsten ist mir schön leise im Office-Betrieb und leistungsstark, sprich voll aufgedreht, bei Videoumwandlung / zocken


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Ich vote mal auch für die Red Vortex von Prolimatech. Haben ja im Lüfter-Roundup ganz gut abgeschnitten und bieten ein gutes Laustärke/Luftdurchsatz-Verhältnis. Dazu bieten sie noch was für`s Auge Der Preis ist ja auch noch ganz ok...

Gruß


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich vote mal auch für die Red Vortex von Prolimatech. Haben ja im Lüfter-Roundup ganz gut abgeschnitten und bieten ein gutes Laustärke/Luftdurchsatz-Verhältnis. Dazu bieten sie noch was für`s Auge Der Preis ist ja auch noch ganz ok...
> 
> Gruß


 
Dake fürs Voting 

Also der Enermax wäre für mich nen echtes Highlight ohne Lüftersteuerung. Da ich das Ding aber schon drin habe wäre es schade keinen leistungsstärkeren Lüfter einzubauen, der geregelt auch leise seien kann.

Ich glaube bei 9,29 Euro gehts beim Prolimatech los und die Testberichte auf Caseking loben das gute Lager....das lässt ja schonmal hoffen.


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Oh das hatte ich vergessen. 
Für die 5850 sollten eigentlich 2 140er (einer rein, einer raus) reichen...

Die Prolimatech scheinen wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein, aber es gibt sie noch nicht so lang ---> keine Langzeiterfahrungen.
Die Noiseblocker und Be Quiet! haben auch sehr gute Lager (die besten mir bekannten) und es gibt sie lang genug, dass man sagen kann, dass man auch in ein paar Jahren noch was von ihnen hat. (Noiseblocker tauscht afaik Lüfter mit schlechten Sli-Lagern problemlos aus.)


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Noch ein neuer Kandidat:

Noiseblocker Blacksilent PK-2 ... wurde leider nicht getestet, aber die 120mm - Version hiervon , die BlacksilentPro wurden in beiden Listen getestet, sollte doch wenigstens etwas übertragbar sein, oder ? Bei den 120er liegt die günstigere Noiseblocker Variante nur knapp hinter der Pro-Variante

Daten:
140er:
Blacksilent XK-2: 1100 U/min, 19 db, 85 m3/h <- leider nicht getestet
Placksilent Pro PK2: 1500 U/min, 21 db, 98 m3/h

Ne Alternative zum Prolimatech ?


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Vermutlich spielen die beiden in einer Liga, aber die Pro und die Silent Wings sind eindeutig eine Liga höher.


----------



## OdlG (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

ich habe in meinem Rechner 6x 140mm BeQuiets und 1x120mm Bequiet. Natürlich die Silentwings und nicht die Pure. Ich kann die nur empfehlen. Die haben keinen heftigen Luftstrom, aber zu viert immer noch mehr als genug. Und die Lautstärke ist selbst auf 100& total angenehm, da die nicht rattern oder pfeifen oder so. man hört echt nur den Luftstrom. ist total ruhig  und es ist ne deutsche marke, das war noch ein kaufgrund für mich


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Also so langsam bin ich echt am schwanken...danke Ihr habts geschafft  Ich wollte nen günstigen guten Lüfter.....jetzt denk ich ensthaft über den be quiet! Silentwings nach 

Machen wir mal das Rechenspielchen 

Be quiet! Silentwings 140 = 14,39 €
Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PK2 = 12,38 €

Ist ja nicht mehr soviel Abstand zu nem Prolimatech mit 9,90....der erst ab 01.07 wider lieferbar ist....

Zumal ich mir ja überlegen könnte erstmal 2-3 Lüfter zu installieren und nicht 4...oder ? Angenommen ich nem 3...wie mach ich das dann ? Nicht vergessen H50 push & pull geht sowieso nach hinten raus


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Kommt auf dein Gehäuse an. Bläst deine Graka aus- oder in das Gehäuse?
Bläst dein Nt aus dem Gehäuse?

@ OdlG:
Die Entwicklung war vielleicht in D (eher nicht), aber die Herstellung ist wohl in China...
Noiseblocker entwickelt zumindest in D...


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Achso...noch nen Kandidat, wenn ich eh schon für alles offen bin: 

Noiseblocker BacksilentPro PK-3: 1700 U, 27 db, 153 m3/h .... zum Vergleich:
Noiseblocker BacksilentPro PK-2: 1200 U, 20 db, 93 m3/h

Nicht vergessen... ich werd die Dinger regeln und der PK-3 läuft schon bei 4,5 V (Herstellerangabe) an, die 4,5 sind auch beim PK-2 angegeben, im PGH-Test lief der bei 4,4 V an.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*



Uter schrieb:


> Kommt auf dein Gehäuse an. Bläst deine Graka aus- oder in das Gehäuse?
> Bläst dein Nt aus dem Gehäuse?
> 
> @ OdlG:
> ...


 
Also mein Netzteil saugt außerhalb an und bläst direkt wieder raus.
Grafikkarte bläst scheinbar überall hin  , jedoch kaum raus
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme im Test: Was kann der Preisbrecher? - Bildergalerie - 2011/04/Sapphire_Radeon_HD_5800_Xtreme_6.jpg - Vollbild
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme im Test: Was kann der Preisbrecher? - Bildergalerie - 2011/04/Sapphire_Radeon_HD_5800_Xtreme_17.jpg - Vollbild

Das würde bedeuten, da man immer Unterdruck zwecks weniger Staub im Gehäuse, bilden soll: 2 Im Deckel raus, einer in Front rein ?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

So jetzt neig ich zu denen hier...... und zum PK-3

Die Kandidaten: (Testwerte aus dem PCGH-Forum-TEST auf CPU-Kühler Prolimatech Armageddon, i7-920 @ 3 Ghz)

                                    ------------------------Temp. bei  100%       -----75%          ----50%------//----db bei 100%----          75%          -----50%

Be Quiet! Sil. Wing 140            -------40,70              --------45,70         ----50,95 ----//------18,40--------              14,30        ----12,70
Noisebl.BlacksilentPro PK2 ----40,20 --------            43,20          ---49,20  ----//-------26,40 -------            17,20 ---        11,60

Noiseblocker BacksilentPro PK-3: 1700 U, 27 db, 153 m3/h .... zum Vergleich:
Noiseblocker BacksilentPro PK-2: 1200 U, 20 db, 93 m3/h


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Bitte Doppel- und 3er Posts vermeiden.

Die PK3 lassen sich nicht so tief drosseln, also wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst sind sie nicht unbedingt perfekt.
Über- und Unterdruck wird überbewertet, mit genug Lüftern (in der Regel 2) gibt es eh kaum mehr Hotspots (außer bei SLI/CF).


----------



## thescythe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Wenn Dir die Entscheidung nicht leicht fällt, schau mal hier rein : 140mm-Lüfter-Roundup

Wenn man ehrlich ist, wird oft auf hohen Niveau gejammert - Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass jeder eine andere Wahrnehmung von Lautstärke hat ^^

Da ich persönlich ein Ultra-Hoher-Jammerer bin, käme für mich nur der beQuiet in Frage


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

[x] Be Quiet! Silent Wings

Testsieger bei Technic3D.de


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Noiseblocker!


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir bei meiner Lüfterauswahl geholfen haben. Ihr wart wirklich eine riesen Hilfe !

Am Ende war es ein Rennen zwischen dem Be quiet Silent Wings 140 und dem Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PK2.

------------------------Temp. bei 100%       -----75%          ----50%------//----db bei 100%----         75%          -----50%
Be Quiet! Sil. Wing 140            -------40,70              --------45,70         ----50,95 ----//------18,40--------              14,30        ----12,70
Noiseblocker Blacksilent           ------40,20 --------            43,20          ---49,20  ----//-------26,40 -------            17,20 ---        11,60

Im Endeffekt ist es dann der PK2 geworden aus folgenden Gründen:
1. Der NB hat die leicht besseren Kühlwerte
2. Das der NB bei 100% laut wird ist mir ziemlich egal (siehe Startpost)
3. Der Preisunterschied von 12,38 € zu 15,17 €
4. Die Lüfter liegen so nah beieinander, dass es Nuancen sind. Für mich ist der NB die bessere Wahl, für andere sicherlich die BQ - Glücklich wird man wohl mit beiden Lüftern !

Wie gesagt noch einmal ein herzliches Danke - Damit schließe ich das Thema und freue mich auf meine Lüfter !

FEIERABEND - DAS WARS !


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Ich kann Noioseblocker nur empfehlen. Keine große Serienstreueung und nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit extrem laufruhig. bei vielen reviews werden die ja out of the box getestet. aber nach ein paar Wochen werden die noch ruhiger. andere lüfter drehen da noch etwas auf. von daher ist Noiseblocker schon echt gut. wobei be quiet auch sehr viel richtig macht.


----------



## Carl (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: 4x 140mm Lüfter - Kaufentscheidung*

Be Quiet Silent Wings 

Ich habe diese selber in allen Varianten und habe nichts besseres bei er Lautstärke und dieser enormen Leistung gefunden.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Zubehör. Da krieg man noch vier Entkoppler und einen 7V Adapter.

Dieses produkt ist nur zum empfehlen. Ich hatte selber schon Noiseblocker Lüfter aber die haben nicht bei dieser Lautstärke so eine Leistung gebracht und laut sind keine gewessen, ob Be Quiet oder Noiseblocker.


----------

